# Malaga Airport Parking?



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't suppose anyones used the free parking at the airport lately? Not sure if its still available since T3 opened.

D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Don't suppose anyones used the free parking at the airport lately? Not sure if its still available since T3 opened.
> 
> D


I dont think it is Drooby. I was talking to a friend the other day who thought he'd parked in a free bay, but when he returned the car had been towed away!!!

We use "chips away". They charge 5€ a night and take you to and from the airport and clean the car???? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think it is Drooby. I was talking to a friend the other day who thought he'd parked in a free bay, but when he returned the car had been towed away!!!
> 
> We use "chips away". They charge 5€ a night and take you to and from the airport and clean the car????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Yes, use Chips Away, Sur, Red, or anyone else - it really doesn't cost a lot and is seguro. Free parking with peace of mind has gone.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Gutted!! Thought it was too good to last

I'll get on to chips away then

D


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Gutted!! Thought it was too good to last
> 
> I'll get on to chips away then
> 
> D


Have you considered getting a taxi? Or a person to run you to the airport and pick you up on your return?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Have you considered getting a taxi? Or a person to run you to the airport and pick you up on your return?


as long as that person who isn't a licensed taxi doesn't charge


cos that wouldn't be legal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> Have you considered getting a taxi? Or a person to run you to the airport and pick you up on your return?



I think Drooby lives a fair way from the airport, so it would probably be cheaper to use chips away or one of those parking places behind the airport? I'd offer cos I'm not too far away
Jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> as long as that person who isn't a licensed taxi doesn't charge
> 
> 
> cos that wouldn't be legal


Would'nt even consider it. That would wrong.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think Drooby lives a fair way from the airport, so it would probably be cheaper to use chips away or one of those parking places behind the airport? I'd offer cos I'm not too far away
> Jo xxx


Yep think its €70 now each way from Frig!!! Booked a chips away space nice and easy. That free parking and bus service behind airport was great though i shall mourn it for a wee while to come


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Yep think its €70 now each way from Frig!!! Booked a chips away space nice and easy. That free parking and bus service behind airport was great though i shall mourn it for a wee while to come


Yeah - I meant friend and not 'person'.
70 bucks + 2 runs of petrol for chips away parking or 140 for a taxi is much more than the cost of 4 runs of petrol - ie for 2 weeks travel.


----------

